# R16-300/Remote RC64-Toshiba TV



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

A tech swapped out my old 'dead' R15-500 with an R16-300 with an RC64 remote this morning. The old code(11656) that used to control my Toshiba 56" SD big screen will not work as well with the new remote. It will control sound and input, but will not turn the TV off and on. Are the control codes different with the newer remotes?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

sdicomp said:


> A tech swapped out my old 'dead' R15-500 with an R16-300 with an RC64 remote this morning. The old code(11656) that used to control my Toshiba 56" SD big screen will not work as well with the new remote. It will control sound and input, but will not turn the TV off and on. Are the control codes different with the newer remotes?


The RC64 remote has alot more codes available these are: 10154/11256/10156/10093/11265/10060/11356/11369/11524/11635/11656/11704/11918/11935/11936/11945/12006/11343/11325/11306/11164/11156/10845/10832/10822/10650/10149/10036/10070.Hope one of these helps.These codes are from the RC64RB Owner's Manual.I would advise trying all the codes that work because I found a code that worked and controlled more functions with my Phillips TV.Good Luck!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

sdicomp said:


> A tech swapped out my old 'dead' R15-500 with an R16-300 with an RC64 remote this morning. The old code(11656) that used to control my Toshiba 56" SD big screen will not work as well with the new remote. It will control sound and input, but will not turn the TV off and on. Are the control codes different with the newer remotes?


Yes they can change from one generation of remote to the next. Code 11656 is the only one off hand I can think of.

If you want the ON & OFF commands back you can use code 10765, but you'll lose the input command. Reason is code 10765 is geared towards the changhong & certain apex tv's. Which use the toshiba codeset for 99% of the commands, a couple of the toshiba commands don't work on changhong/apex, one of the commands is the tv input. So now the tv input works for changhong/apex when using code 10765, but now doesn't work on true toshiba models.

This comes from a proud owner of 24" changhong bedroom tv. 
So I take full credit for that code, no one but a changhong owner would even try that code, and if you do a codesearch you'll come across 4 or 5 toshiba code before coming to that one.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=394040&postcount=5


----------

